# Wacom Serial tablets



## Tez (Mar 5, 2003)

Does anyone out there know of a third party Intuos Wacom serial (not USB) driver for OS10?  

Seems a shame to dump what still is a great tablet just to have a usb version.

I was hoping to buy an adapter (SERIAL to USB) then update the driver.

If anybody out there can help it would be great!!

Tez


----------



## symphonix (Mar 5, 2003)

No. Because of hardware limitations inherint to Serial/ADB connectors, there are no drivers available for Mac OS X, nor can you get around this by using a Serial to USB adapter.

However, if you have one of the larger sized Intuos tablets, Wacom offers an upgrade in which, for a small fee, they replace the connection with a USB one for you. It's only available on certain larger models which had the connection circuitry on a separate board to the tablet surface circuitry (most of the larger tablets were built this way). For details, you'll have to contact Wacom. This offer should save you some cash if you have a larger tablet. If it's a smaller tablet, then you might as well just sell it and get a newer one.


----------



## Tez (Mar 5, 2003)

Man that was quick!!

Thanks Symphonix

Tez


----------



## slur (Apr 3, 2006)

A couple years ago I built a driver for older serial Wacom tablets. It works with many older models, but needs some work to support serial Intuos (GD) tablets.

The configuration program is partially broken in Tiger, but I'm going to release a working Preference Pane soon. Meanwhile, you can try the latest beta posted here:

http://thinkyhead.com/tabletmagic/


----------

